# Now Win10 is out have you gone back to 8 or older?



## vega22 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just interested to hear how many people have gone back to their older windows version because of win 10 reasons?

Seen a few people say they have and wondered what the figures are.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 5, 2015)

I honestly was about to go back to Windows 8.1, but decided to stick it out. Nuked my upgrade install and did a fresh install- some issues disappeared, others persist. Just going to hope MS can get their act together soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a sacrificial system that I upgraded to 10 as a test subject.  It's not been the smoothest transition by any means, but I've decided to keep 10 on the machine just the same and figure out all it's quirks.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I honestly was about to go back to Windows 8.1, but decided to stick it out. Nuked my upgrade install and did a fresh install- some issues disappeared, others persist. Just going to hope MS can get their act together soon.



Honestly I just did a fresh install because I did have a couple of oddities that I feel were more the new NV GFX drivers (issues weren't there prior) than the OS, plus this PC started with Win 7, then upgraded to 8, then upgraded to 8.1 then upgraded to 10, made it through college, kids, me, etc.

Fresh install was painless, super fast. I have Win10 on a USB stick and decided to get rid of the dual boot with Ubuntu and go straight Win10 + Drivers + Elite Dangerous + Star Citizen on my 120GB SSD until I can afford to replace it with a larger capacity SSD. I've been debating doing a fresh install on this system, and really it was more out of want than need. I've had an overall great experience with Windows 10, sure a few hiccups along the way but nothing like I've seen others report thankfully. I would still recommend folks do it, obviously performing a backup first...I simply created a Macrium image for access to my data and folder structure from before when I need it as I usually do and off I go.

Now I can go back to finalizing the setup on my EdgeRouter Lite to replace my Asus AC66R on my network that this little project is completed.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have tried to upgrade 2 times on my old laptop (from win 7SP1) , first time it would not activate windows 10, I rolled back to windows 7.
Second time it did activate but it would intermittently freeze up during windows startup or within windows, the HDD just stopped spinning.
I went back to windows 7 and the HDD was just fine.
No more windows 10 for me now, also not on my new windows 8.1 laptop.
Windows 8.1 support will end in 2024, by then I already have a new PC/laptop with possibly a new windows version.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2015)

I've done the jump on 2 pcs and they're still rocking 10.  I haven't had too many issues so it's good enough for me. 

I do like @theonedub's approach with the clean install, and if I encounter issues, that'll be the next step.  I don't really feel like going backwards either to an old OS particularly since I liked 8.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Sep 5, 2015)

Honestly, I haven't had a single problem yet... Maybe I'm less picky, less observant or just lucky, but I have no reasons to go back right now


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 5, 2015)

I have maany computers laying around so I could make test but can anyone tell me the real minimum system requirement?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 5, 2015)

I really dont see a problem with windows10 some game issues exist, but its not a big deal coz win8.1 wasnt perfect as well.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 5, 2015)

all 4 of my machines are running 10, smooth sailing cept for the main pc, which wont stream my xbox one..... i get audio but no video


----------



## horik (Sep 5, 2015)

Upgraded form win7 few days ago and will continue using win10, i havo no isues.
But on my wifes laptop i had to roll back to win7, she likes the old OS more, not because of isues.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 5, 2015)

> Now Win10 is out have you gone back to 8 or older?


Actually, I moved to newer. I moved to "Linux".



Spoiler: Do not read if you are easily offended and/or cannot control the urge to reply back...



Actually, I moved to newer. I moved to "Linux". A real operating system.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2015)

I did the windows update upgrade to my 6 month old win7 build but ended up buying an SSD for the PC so done a clean install from USB, no issues with the clean or upgrade but I'd always chose clean install over upgrade, as an FYI on that point once you have done the upgrade from Win7/8 it activates against the hardware so you don't need a key to do a clean install after that as it should again activate once installed and connected to the net


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, out of nowhere Farcry 4 stopped working. I figured a clean install would do the machine some good and it's been smooth sailing since. Got a 32GB USB 3.0 flash drive for the occasion and it was nice and quick for the clean install. I didn't realize how much junk had accumulated on my SSDs that I couldn't easily clean out. I also took the opportunity to switch from 4k stripes to 32k to find a better balance between random and sequential reads. Next upgrade is probably going to be a bigger SSD or pair of SSDs.


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2015)

No. All my C++ and Delphi coding works perfectly under Windows 10. I'm not gonna give away this free upgrade just because some haters say "omfg win10 sukz"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2015)

Drone said:


> No. All my C++ and Delphi coding works perfectly under Windows 10. I'm not gonna give away this free upgrade just because some haters say "omfg win10 sukz"



I'm pretty sure that's not why people go back. I'm pretty sure they go back because of problems, not because "haters" as you call then influence them.

I'm glad it's worked well for you though!


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not why people go back. I'm pretty sure they go back because of problems, not because "haters" as you call then influence them.
> 
> I'm glad it's worked well for you though!




I've seen many times how a good software/book/film duh you name it got bad rep because some people on the internet were pouring dirt on it. You know there's a lot of average joes who are ready to downgrade to 7 or xp just because of paranoia and hysteria.

Thanks, it really does work for me. Of course it has flaws (same old registry and dlls) and Edge succumbs to memory leak but then again there's firefox or chrome.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 6, 2015)

Drone said:


> I've seen many times how a good software/book/film duh you name it got bad rep because some people on the internet were pouring dirt on it.


"Linux" as an example. If you do not believe, just ask what an uninformed Windows user have to say about it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> "Linux" as an example. If you do not believe, just ask what an uninformed Windows user have to say about it.



Stuff like "it's voodoo", or "black magic" or "only for nerds" is pretty much is what I hear.


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> "Linux" as an example. If you do not believe, just ask what an uninformed Windows user have to say about it.


You're right. All those "omg Linux is so complicated" or "you can't play games in Linux, it sucks" could easily scare away unversed people. You can do anything in Linux, and I don't really play pc games in the first place anyway.

I use both Linux and Windows and frankly I love them both. Both have pros and cons.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2015)

You know, the upgrade might have been shaky but, after a clean installation it has been incredibly smooth sailing which makes me conclude that even though the upgrade process is a little better, it still sucks. _Surprise!_

At least in Win 10, unlike 7, I can properly use 5760x1080 wallpapers with the center display being primary. Honestly, I hardly notice the difference.



Blue-Knight said:


> Actually, I moved to newer. I moved to "Linux".


It has a time and a place. It's why I dual boot and have VMs handy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope, slowly upgrading my fleet to Windows 10 as the time comes to reformat each machine.



Blue-Knight said:


> Actually, I moved to newer. I moved to "Linux".



Assuming you are talking about Mint 17 you list in your specs, that isn't newer, that's still older than Win10.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 6, 2015)

Now my boot BSOD loop is finally fixed, I am very happy with Windows 10.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2015)

How about those windows and driver updates that will download and install automatically?
I'm not using windows 10 now, but I would not be happy with it doing those updates automatically.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2015)

On the one system I updated, it still sometimes gets to the desktop, but doesn't finish loading startup programs, and I have to restart.  Other than that, I think it's finally sorted out most of those issues it had earlier.

I'd like to get it working perfectly, so I can hand it off to my adult son, and he is not a good candidate to guinea pig it, lol!.  It's better that I do it.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm gonna wait a while till there some modded/stripped version out.

Or make my own https://www.ntlite.com/

I don't like the idea that all my drives get scanned data being shared.

When I did try it out for a week it was snappy. I just don't like thousands of apps/crap running in the background doing devious things.


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> How about those windows and driver updates that will download and install automatically?
> I'm not using windows 10 now, but I would not be happy with it doing those updates automatically.


In Windows 10 all updates happen automatically. You can only postpone restart.

Pros: you're always up to date
Cons: 1) you never know when updates are coming 2) you have no idea what  updates will do (MS no longer provides any details for W10 updates).

This kinda sorta sucks, especially for those who have slow internet and not knowing what updates do sucks as well. In enterprise and education editions things are little bit better.

Here what MS says on their official page:



> “The software periodically checks for system and app updates, and downloads and installs them for you. You may obtain updates only from Microsoft or authorized sources, and Microsoft may need to update your system to provide you with those updates. *By accepting this agreement, you agree to receive these types of automatic updates without any additional notice*.”


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 7, 2015)

Once you agree to that EULA...







Heh...DX12 is probably worth it...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2015)

Drone said:


> In Windows 10 all updates happen automatically. You can only postpone restart.
> 
> Pros: you're always up to date
> Cons: 1) you never know when updates are coming 2) you have no idea what  updates will do (MS no longer provides any details for W10 updates).
> ...



And not to forget it will update drivers automatically, which sucks as well....


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2015)

I was on Windows 10 for a bit, and didn't find enough goodies to offset the niggles I had with using it, so I'm currently back to Windows 7.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2015)

I would be off it if I didn't run my own WSUS server that can filter driver updates.

I'm stubborn like that, yes.


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 7, 2015)

I've had no issues at all so far. I must've got lucky. Haven't touched mobo drivers. GPU driver was seamlessly installed. No errors at all so far and performance is great.


----------



## Drone (Sep 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> And not to forget it will update drivers automatically, which sucks as well....


It's a dice-roller. Sometimes MS catalog has brand new drivers which you can't find anywhere else. Sometimes it says that your drivers are up to date even though there are newer versions (lol wtf?), and some people reported that when they swapped some piece of hardware Windows Update still downloads drivers for your old replaced hardware (I never had that problem though).

Another annoying thing about Windows Update: If you have Microsoft Office but only some components are installed, WU still installs updates for that not-installed components. For example I only have Word and Excel but WU downloads all that skype for business, visio, access updates and all that stuff I don't even have on my machine.

Fortunately there's Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB edition which allows you to get full control over your updates.
Unfortunately I don't have it. You can't upgrade from Pro to Ltsb for free.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2015)

Drone said:


> Fortunately there's Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB edition which allows you to get full control over your updates.
> Unfortunately I don't have it. You can't upgrade from Pro to Ltsb for free.



Hmmm, "Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB Edition"...
Nice that this version has full control over updates, I would prefer that, but what does it cost?
A leg or an arm?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm, "Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB Edition"...
> Nice that this version has full control over updates, I would prefer that, but what does it cost?
> A leg or an arm?



Worse, you have to have an enterprise.  THEN microsoft might tell you the price.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2015)

They are retroactively adding in those "privacy features" to Windows 7 and 8.1 so i think there isn't a point in going back unless you have a piece of hardware that doesn't like win 10. It runs better than 7 for me personally so i'm satisfied.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 7, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> I have maany computers laying around so I could make test but can anyone tell me the real minimum system requirement?


It works ok (better than 8 or 7) on a celeron 2ghz socket 750 with 2 Gb of memory ,made it useable , just.
 I have had a few issues but nothing i couldn't sort out and i haven't done a clean install.
Unlike me my friend with a similar os ssd cant now use Samsung magician rapid mode since a fresh install was done and that scared me off the clean install route.


----------



## Drone (Sep 7, 2015)

Min sys req for 10 are the same as they were for Windows 8 and 8.1. Unfortunately not all old machines can run it. CPU needs to have PAE/NX/SSE2 support. Early Pentium 4 didn't have NX-bit (before 2004).


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm thinking about upgrading my main desktop to Win10 in the hopes it fixes the BSOD issues (that or it has been the stupid motherboard the whole time) I've had since I built the damn thing a year ago. Oh and the boot issue that started a few months ago, takes about 5-8 minutes before everything starts up and I can start Steam, yet I can do anything in Windows just fine. Can't figure out what is stalling it.

Upgraded from 8.1 to 10 on my ultrabook and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## Rockarola (Sep 7, 2015)

Running Win10 on my main. Going from Win7 to Win10 isn't all that bad, there are a few issues but nothing I can't live with, seeing as I was an early adopter of Win95, Win 98 and Vista.
(I am a sucker for new, shiny things...guess I should have learned by now, eh?)
I won't be rolling back, since I am running a non-OC system with no exotic hardware, and I've had no BSoD so far...had them twice a day on early Vista!


----------



## patrico (Sep 7, 2015)

still on win 7 :/ lol my bad  if it aint broke and all that,, nearly everyone I know has reverted back from win 10 to 8.1 though, win 10 seems very snoopy to me, not a fan



_JP_ said:


> Once you agree to that EULA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   agree


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> And not to forget it will update drivers automatically, which sucks as well....



It does not update drivers automatically anymore.


----------



## Misaki (Sep 8, 2015)

No, I didn't installed it at all. I'm moving to linux/osx, or staying with a windows 7 as long as possible.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It does not update drivers automatically anymore.



Mostly you are correct. The option I have now is I can have it notify me that drivers need to be updated.  The advantage is I no longer have to stop what I'm doing, but it's still going to update them after awhile, like on a restart.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2015)

I have to say that the process of upgrading all my eligible PCs (5) has been rather painless and all my programs kept working as if nothing changed. I haven't missed anything from W7/8 yet, even my floppy works although many sites suggested it wouldn't.

Have been on W10 for just over a month so I can't go back now even if I wanted to.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 8, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I have to say that the process of upgrading all my eligible PCs (5) has been rather painless and all my programs kept working as if nothing changed. I haven't missed anything from W7/8 yet, even my floppy works although many sites suggested it wouldn't.
> 
> Have been on W10 for just over a month so I can't go back now even if I wanted to.



USB Floppy?

IDE floppies still work, as I noted way earlier in some thread long ago... heh.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 8, 2015)

All my hardware is old and mostly from junk/salvaged. The most powerful I have is the one under my avatar so I will stick with 7.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 9, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> USB Floppy?
> 
> IDE floppies still work, as I noted way earlier in some thread long ago... heh.



yeah, USB floppy, a TEAC one. W10 just used the W8 driver.


edit: maybe a fresh install would give me problems but I have the W8 driver backed up already so that won't be a problem in the future.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 9, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> yeah, USB floppy, a TEAC one. W10 just used the W8 driver.
> 
> 
> edit: maybe a fresh install would give me problems but I have the W8 driver backed up already so that won't be a problem in the future.



Good to know, as I have a similar usb floppy, teac and everything.  Maybe it'll work.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 9, 2015)

server release master race


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2015)

I just noticed that Windows 10 doesn't seem to know what the alphabet is. Icons are way out of order, set to order by name. Maddening...


----------



## scevism (Sep 16, 2015)

Win 10. WOW great worked with all my hardware from win 8.1 prg all ok games have loads fps like grid autosport can run max settings on my 780ti
never could do that on win 8

Also i have a major problem with win 10. Power off the pc. And power up get stuck in that windows screen loop crap. reboot power off reboot power off. Joke aint it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2015)

That power up problem is one I am seeing everywhere, including mine. Obviously MS didn't test the hell out of this as one would expect.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2015)

Just finished getting my last pc to 10 last night.  

Only issue I can recall was a video driver on my main rig, but that was sorted out without too much difficulty.


----------



## CjStaal (Sep 16, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Actually, I moved to newer. I moved to "Linux".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I was dual booting 8.1 and Arch. Upgraded to Win10 and liked it, but I decided to just go straight Arch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2015)

My start menu sometimes doesn't want to open and more often than not, the notification menu doesn't want to open at all.  I'm seeing a lot of different quirks spread across several different hardware configurations.  It's not enough to make me abandon ship but Microsoft has a lot of shit to fix.




scevism said:


> Also i have a major problem with win 10. Power off the pc. And power up get stuck in that windows screen loop crap. reboot power off reboot power off. Joke aint it.


Could be an issue with the graphics driver/device.  It reboots after installing the generic Microsoft driver.  The System event logs can be enlightening.  Source is Kernel-Boot.

Speaking of which, I'm seeing a ton of errors including unexpected system restarts that I did not witness.  Most of this stuff I don't recognize either.  I chalk it up to the above message.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

Re the power up issue:  Two words:  Fast Startup.

Turn if off under power options.  Be normal again.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Sep 16, 2015)

hat said:


> I just noticed that Windows 10 doesn't seem to know what the alphabet is. Icons are way out of order, set to order by name. Maddening...


Maybe the mu is messing things up? Because if you ignore the recycle bin staying in the top left, everything above and below the mu is sorted separately. If you had it in a configuration where the mu was in the same spot and the same stuff was above and below it, I can see it being ordered in the way you showed


----------



## anubis44 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've upgraded my own computer, my girlfriend's computer and my HTPC to Windows 10. All 3 are running just fine. Used the DVD .ISO download and ran the upgrade from the DVD without any issues whatsoever. Looking forward to DX12 games on my Radeon R9 290 card.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Re the power up issue:  Two words:  Fast Startup.
> 
> Turn if off under power options.  Be normal again.


Already did. Diabled hiberfil as well. Its still a 1 in 3 crapshoot.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Already did. Diabled hiberfil as well. Its still a 1 in 3 crapshoot.



Ah.  That's odd.  I have things as old as a Toughbook CF-52 mk1 (basically a core 2 duo ULV model) running Windows 10 no prob.  I wonder what's different with your setup that would cause this?

Whatever it is, I'm not blaming you.  It should work right in standard setups.  Just thinking outloud.  You know I'm as big a critic as 10 as any (albeit, on privacy grounds more than anything).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Ah.  That's odd.  I have things as old as a Toughbook CF-52 mk1 (basically a core 2 duo ULV model) running Windows 10 no prob.  I wonder what's different with your setup that would cause this?
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm not blaming you.  It should work right in standard setups.  Just thinking outloud.  You know I'm as big a critic as 10 as any (albeit, on privacy grounds more than anything).


 
I'm sure I will find what it is eventually (it's just odd that so many have the problem too), but I just can't be enthused enough to spend more than 30 minutes at a time working on it.  That's why I'm glad I set up a project PC for this.  It has the benefit of not making me rage, LOL!


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2015)

I've just seen Aul's retweet and rushed to do a clean install of 10537 build. Was glad to see that they patched Mcupdate_genuineintel.dll and applied all the patches.

And yeah just like Aul said this version activated right away on my Windows 10 machine. They changed start menu color






Didn't make any real changes in Edge. But they promised to add tab preview in the next version


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2015)

Luka KLLP said:


> Maybe the mu is messing things up? Because if you ignore the recycle bin staying in the top left, everything above and below the mu is sorted separately. If you had it in a configuration where the mu was in the same spot and the same stuff was above and below it, I can see it being ordered in the way you showed


Nah, tried renaming it to "utorrent" and it still looks like the screenshot.


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2015)

Found interesting article

Start menu in Windows 10 is unable to handle more than 512 items

Good news they're gonna fix it soon


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2015)

Release notes for Windows 10 build 10540

MS says this build has lots of optimizations and will give performance boot. Boot time and power usage reduction, improved DirectX support and much more.

Can't wait for November. Anyone who didn't upgrade from 8 to 10 can wait for this build lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

Drone said:


> Found interesting article
> 
> Start menu in Windows 10 is unable to handle more than 512 items
> 
> Good news they're gonna fix it soon


I experienced that bug when I first updated over a month ago.  It was never fixed by the time I formatted.  I ended up running a lot of programs via Run and via File Explorer.  It was a nuisance.


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I experienced that bug when I first updated over a month ago.  It was never fixed by the time I formatted.  I ended up running a lot of programs via Run and via File Explorer.  It was a nuisance.


They didn't fix it yet. Also W10 has lame wifi support. Lots of people complained that they lose connection time after time with Broadcom or Atheros network adapter. I had a couple of problems myself. Hope they fix it in November release.

I guess it'd be nice a decision if I upgraded in November, meh whatever it's all said and done.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2015)

Just checked Aul's tweets and installed build *10547* from the fast ring. I recommend it everyone who's on the fast ring. Here's why:

Microsoft finally patched all wifi drivers and now wireless connection is perfect. They updated mcupdate_genuineintel.dll and audiodg.exe again. Lots of performance and optimization fixes and tons of other under the hood stuff with latest patches and all. As they promised boot time is improved and overall installation is faster and size is smaller.

GUI changed too. New animations, icons and stuff.






Icons in Device Manager changed ... yeah again







Edge upgraded. It works faster and needs less memory than before but it's not perfect still and they didn't add tab preview yet





They updated Internet Explorer and all other Desktop and Start Menu Apps. Calculator, Calendar, Mail, Cortana, Music, Photos, Movies, Xbox, Store, Phone Companion, Microsoft Wi-Fi.






It's my out of the box start menu screenshot. They added Candy Crush Saga, Farmville 2, iHeartRadio, Twitter, Flipboard.



Really nice version can't wait for November to get my hands on Threshold 2.


----------



## scevism (Sep 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Re the power up issue:  Two words:  Fast Startup.
> 
> Turn if off under power options.  Be normal again.


Tried that still no luck. What is a pain in the ass is sometimes it will boot straight in no problem.
Then sometimes it takes 10mins of rebooting power off etc strange.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 20, 2015)

I just allowed the update to install today on my laptop. I can't afford a fresh install. The update went fine for the most part, drivers ok. Apart from this issue on Lenovo E530. On start up I have this:





I went in and downloaded from Lenovo the latest driver and same thing. When I go to Control Panel and open the new Dolby Control panle Plus it opens perfectly fine. I am pretty sure with a fresh install this issue won't be there, but I really really can't do this now. I have external USB sound card, so I can live with it for the time being. I saw other people having the same problem, no effective solution yet. Also noticed form the screenshots here, not all my icons have changed  but as expected from update.

Edit: I think I will follow your advice @FordGT90Concept . I will uninstall the Conexat drivers, disable any remaining stuff in the startup tab in task manager, unistall the device, restart and let Windows "discover" the new device, but not put Lenovo's drivers afterwards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2015)

I'd just uninstall it and use Microsoft HD Audio driver for the time being.  In my experience, it works better than the manufacturer drivers.


----------



## Hood (Sep 20, 2015)

Did the "upgrade", suffered several annoying bugs/random driver crashes, also Windows Explorer was very slow most of the time .  So I did a clean install using the key generated by my upgrade (and it activated itself through hardware I. D.).  Still had same bugs and crashes, so I reloaded 8.1 Pro and all is well again.  Later, I might try another clean install, after 10 has had time to "mature" and hardware drivers are updated to actually work.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hood said:


> Did the "upgrade", suffered several annoying bugs/random driver crashes, also Windows Explorer was very slow most of the time .  So I did a clean install using the key generated by my upgrade (and it activated itself through hardware I. D.).  Still had same bugs and crashes, so I reloaded 8.1 Pro and all is well again.  Later, I might try another clean install, after 10 has had time to "mature" and hardware drivers are updated to actually work.



My HDD suddenly stopped spinning intermittently with windows 10,  I'm back to windows 7SP1 on my old laptop and there was nothing wrong with my HDD afterall.
Did you had the same problem as me?


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

These days whatever happens blame it on Windows 10. Just like Comet Hysteria in medieval times. Plague outbreaks - blame it on comets, king died - blame it on comets, war everywhere - blame it on comets.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

Drone said:


> These days whatever happens blame it on Windows 10. Just like Comet Hysteria in medieval times. Plague outbreaks - blame it on comets, king died - blame it on comets, war everywhere - blame it on comets.



But when problems only appear with W10, and then go away without W10, what is one to think?  Basically, this OS was rushed to market and was released 6-8 months too early.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> But when problems only appear with W10, and then go away without W10, what is one to think?  Basically, this OS was rushed to market and was released 6-8 months too early.



I agree with that^


----------



## erixx (Sep 21, 2015)

The old adagio says that mostly the problem is between the keyboard and the chair...(but this includes, obviously, also the developers).


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> But when problems only appear with W10, and then go away without W10, what is one to think?  Basically, this OS was rushed to market and was released 6-8 months too early.


Transition is never perfect of course problems appear but come on, some problems obviously got nothing to do with W10. There was a thread where some bonehead said "omg I upgraded to W10 and now I have viruses". It was clear that they had viruses because they were browsing pr0n sites.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2015)

Win10 doesn't play nice with my laptop's graphics :/

Things have shifted around from Win7, but overall I feel like its more of the same. Maybe I need to spend more time with it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 21, 2015)

I've gone newer 
*Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 10547 *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> But when problems only appear with W10, and then go away without W10, what is one to think?  Basically, this OS was rushed to market and was released 6-8 months too early.


Drivers are immature too...



Fourstaff said:


> Win10 doesn't play nice with my laptop's graphics :/


You'll need to use the Catalyst Omega drivers if you haven't already.  I think they were the last to support HD 4###.  Basically, if a driver is not available for Windows 10, try Windows 8.1 and baring that, Windows 7.  It should work


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You'll need to use the Catalyst Omega drivers if you haven't already.  I think they were the last to support HD 4###.  Basically, if a driver is not available for Windows 10, try Windows 8.1 and baring that, Windows 7.  It should work



I haven't gone around trying out the drivers yet, problem is not that bad yet. Everytime the PC goes to sleep/low power mode screen dies, have to reset. Will take a look when I have the time to do a full reinstall if I screw up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> I haven't gone around trying out the drivers yet, problem is not that bad yet. Everytime the PC goes to sleep/low power mode screen dies, have to reset. Will take a look when I have the time to do a full reinstall if I screw up.



It could also be the fast start up, which operates in a similar fashion to sleep, and has given many people trouble.  Solution: Settle for old-fashioned shutdown and startup after disabling hyberfil.


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It could also be the fast start up, which operates in a similar fashion to sleep, and has given many people trouble.  Solution: Settle for old-fashioned shutdown and startup after disabling hyberfil.


I've heard about that. On Asus and Dell forums note/ultrabook users were complaining that sleep/shut down/reboot/turn off the display function is screwed. I've even seen that problem on one of the laptops myself. Pretty annoying. Another interesting thing that since the latest Win10 rtm build Intel updated their Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Driver 5 times! Seriously 5 times in just 1-2 weeks. And I'm not even talking about mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll which gets updated every .. duh week.

Some shit is fucked lol but nobody says a thing, only speculations. Lol I have to wait and see


----------



## Hood (Sep 22, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> My HDD suddenly stopped spinning intermittently with windows 10,  I'm back to windows 7SP1 on my old laptop and there was nothing wrong with my HDD afterall.
> Did you had the same problem as me?


Possibly the same problem, it was that slow.  I tweaked all the power settings to never sleep or hibernate, but I may have missed the HDD setting, or W10 may turn it off regardless of the setting.  Either way, it (Windows 10) sucks.  A better name would be Windows Latest Crash Platform...


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm having a problem with audio. Creative finally came out with drivers for my X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro, so I threw it in. It worked good for a while, then suddenly one day playing BFBC2 I lost all audio. I tried to reboot, nothing. It took reinstalling the drivers to get audio back. I continued to lose audio, although now rebooting solves the issue. I'm trying the Daniel K drivers, but it too made me lose audio at least once so far that I can recall.

Also, what the hell is this? Why am I seeing all these options? 192KHz? I was under the impression my card only supported 96KHz (although, 96KHz does become the highest setting if I select quad or higher, 192KHz only available for stereo). What about 32-bit audio? I didn't even know that existed. I thought my card was 24-bit...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2015)

hat said:


> I'm having a problem with audio. Creative finally came out with drivers for my X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro, so I threw it in. It worked good for a while, then suddenly one day playing BFBC2 I lost all audio. I tried to reboot, nothing. It took reinstalling the drivers to get audio back. I continued to lose audio, although now rebooting solves the issue. I'm trying the Daniel K drivers, but it too made me lose audio at least once so far that I can recall.
> 
> Also, what the hell is this? Why am I seeing all these options? 192KHz? I was under the impression my card only supported 96KHz (although, 96KHz does become the highest setting if I select quad or higher, 192KHz only available for stereo). What about 32-bit audio? I didn't even know that existed. I thought my card was 24-bit...



Creative's Windows 10 drivers suck. Mine still constantly defaults to 5.1 when I have headphones plugged into the front jack. No matter how many times I set it to Stereo, on restart it reverts to 5.1

Just wait like, 2 years, then they might work properly.


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2015)

Thing is, I even tried the Daniel_K drivers, and still had issues. I even had issues with my audio completely disappearing with my onboard audio as well.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes I am going back. Maybe attempt win10 when the drivers catch up, Maybe.

I am currently in the process of putting my laptop back to Win7 Pro, maybe 8.1 Pro. Win10 both the upgrade and clean install gave me 2 minute load times, wonky audio with games, wifi was borked too and killed the ability for me to turn off my track pad with the function keys, other issues too. Also I hated edge as a browser. So I started the process last night before I went to bed and downloading SP1 while I am at work. So I am going to keep 7 and 8.1 on my machines until Microsoft kills them like they did XP. maybe then there will be good offering from MS for an OS. FYI my laptop is a ASUS ROG G75VW with gtx660m gpu and 16gigs of ram with 2 1tb hdd installed. I may upgrade to an SSD this weekend if the price is right.


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2015)

That's one thing I'm afraid of is drivers. Wouldn't W10 just roll over whatever drivers we install in the way we're accustomed to via windows update?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2015)

hat said:


> then suddenly one day playing BFBC2 I lost all audio. I tried to reboot, nothing. It took reinstalling the drivers to get audio back. I continued to lose audio, although now rebooting solves the issue.



I had that exact problem on my X-Fi Titanium when Win 8 came out. It was so bad that I took it out of my pc and put it in another pc running 7. Never figured out why audio would randomly cut out.

Just took that card out for good of the other pc after going to Win 10 since there was no Win 10 driver for it, and I won't be installing it back in either even if drivers are out.

It all sucks but you just have to wait I suppose


----------

